
Show HN: This Week in DevOps - ciguy
I am pretty deeply involved in Devops world as a devops engineer, adviser and teacher but I couldn&#x27;t find a good concise summary of news and announcements in the industry (Think AWS, Google Cloud, Azure, Hashicorp etc...).<p>I decided to start a weekly newsletter that just outlines the top announcements and news each week in a slightly entertaining way but without frills, fluff or filler.<p>I&#x27;d love to get some feedback on content and style. You can view the first newsletter here and subscribe if it looks useful:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mailchi.mp&#x2F;045cfda14ba4&#x2F;this-week-in-devops
======
ciguy
Just realized that the link is not clickable above:

[https://mailchi.mp/045cfda14ba4/this-week-in-
devops](https://mailchi.mp/045cfda14ba4/this-week-in-devops)

